# Hello from Nova Scotia



## carealicious (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi all,

I've been signed up with this forum for a month, but I haven't had much of a chance to post until now.

I have a 9 month old mackerel tabby named Casey.

He is the love of my life. 

I have borrowed my friends digital camera and hope to get some good pics of him really soon, hoping to get one that would make a good avatar...


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm from Nova Scotia too - where are you at?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I'm from Nova Scotia as well.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

welcome to catforum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, we have many from Nova Scotia, anyone down here in TX?! hehe jk I know Shlanon is down here. Anyways welcome to the forum! :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## carealicious (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the welcomes!!

The more time I spend on this forum, the more I am becoming addicted...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I know that feeling


----------

